
Fizz, the tool we built to help us work remotely - grayfox
https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us-work-remotely/
======
jocatalin
Nice concept. Indeed for remote working teams (read asynchronous working team)
slack is not enough. We experiment now with basecamp+slack for the reasons you
mentioned: measure work progress, milestones, announcements.

------
blakesterz
Am I missing a link to the code or is this not available?

~~~
nikolay
It's not [0] open-source, unfortunately!

[0]: [https://github.com/compose](https://github.com/compose)

~~~
mrkurt
It will be. It's just crufty and overly specific to us right now and needs
some tidying up.

